# energy suspension motor mount inserts



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

does anybody have any experience with the energy suspension motor mount inserts? how much hp and torque do you think it'll be able to handle? are transmission mounts necessary?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Try the front and rear inserts first. See if you can stand the vibration then buy the rest. If you only have bolt-ons the front and rear will suffice. Do a search. This thing has been discussed so many times.
Bob


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

i have a jdm sr20det. i have 75% more hp and torque than stock.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

samk said:


> *i have a jdm sr20det. i have 75% more hp and torque than stock. *


???you what???


----------

